# Edwin Sandys on witchcraft



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 26, 2019)

The sin of king Saul was heinous, in consulting with a witch that had a familiar spirit, inquiring of her what chance should befall him. This grievous sin God grievously, and without delay plagued. On the next morrow he and his sons were slain; all Israel discomfited, murthered, and put to flight. If every good gift come from God: shall we seek help at devils hands? ...

For more, see Edwin Sandys on witchcraft.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 26, 2019)

Witchcraft is still a problem in the church in many parts of the world. I had to exit the village to deliver a sick lady to the hospital, and so I circulated around one city and preached against the common practice of church members consulting "dukun" shamans for things as simple as locating lost hand phones. The church erupted in screaming at me, and I had shoes thrown at me (the pastor's wife had just gone to a shaman for that very thing that morning, and everyone knew it). I felt like G. W. Bush, dodging shoes. 

A month later the woman voluntary went to the front of the church and publicly repented and 2 years later thanked me and apologized for trying to smack me down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

